# Kitchen pass for Galveston



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

For Friday 25th.Regular crew out of town, I've got two spots if you can handle a Grumpy Old Fisherman for an afternoon. 21' Kenner, fish jettys, harbor area for reds & flounder or whatever we can work up. Artys or bait-doesn't matter. Trolling motor in repair, so we'll have to drift or anchor. I can't get to the GYB till about 10 AM. Looking forward to meeting 2coolers. PM me.
Bob


----------

